# What colors are they?



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I'm currently working on filling out the registration papers for my kids but I'm stuck on the colors for some of them. If anyone could help out that would be great! :grin:



Just the light ones here&#8230;



The ones above shown again&#8230;


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The black and tan ones are buckskin and buckskin with white. The light ones, I would consider gold and gold with white. They will fade to a more goldish color in time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Kylee  
Such cute babies!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not gold; they have agouti markings. I believe they might be a very light chocolate chamoisee. I have a buckling who's that color but his markings are more pronounced.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cute....the colors are cute


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Your so lucky. Those babies are super cute! Wish I had one that color.

I agree with wild heart. They look like a diluted chamoisee to me. They have a darker color line down their back and leg markings that golds and creams don't have. I'd list their color as diluted chocolate chamoisee or light chocolate chamoisee. And then add the white discriptions of course for the one with white on side.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had quite a few with same/similar color and they've never stayed like that. They always look more gold as they grow. Here's an example.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Technically yours are chamoisee as well - true golds have no dark markings at all. They just have a dilution turns the brown lighter. Goat Luvr's have two dilutions; one that lightens the brown and one that lightens the dark points.


----------

